# FAT Stogie Review



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

I just wanted to share with all the Puff members the great thing that has happened to me today.
I run a Facebook page called FAT Stogie Review. (https://www.facebook.com/pages/FAT-Stogie-Review/355341834485211)

As such I was on Facebook a couple of days ago and a local cigar company posted that they were looking for people to blog reviews of their cigars for them. The name of the cigar company is Cuban Stock Cigar (http://www.cubanstockcigars.com) which used to be Crown David cigars. They changed the name to their best selling cigar to Cuban Stock. They are based out of Bala Cynwyd, Pa. just outside of Philadelphia.

Naturally I responded complete with a link to my page. Well, as of today I will be receiving free samples to review for them. Could life get any better??

:smoke:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice John. Look forward to the reviews brother.


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

Lucky bastard.  Congratulations. Looking forward to your reviews!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats John! Sounds like fun. Keep us posted on the reviews.


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you. All reviews will be on the Facebook page.

Please feel free to like my page on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/FAT-Stogie-Review/355341834485211


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

First review of the Cuban Stock cigars is up!!! Check it out on here in this section or at my Facebook page.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

JGM1129 said:


> First review of the Cuban Stock cigars is up!!! Check it out on here in this section or at my Facebook page.


Love the format, and after reading your review I really want to hunt some of these down.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool deal!!

I've had a "Chubby" by Cuban Stock.... don't have anything nice to say about it though.


----------

